# Engine Bay



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I was wanting to cover everything in my engine bay...like the newer model luxury vehicles have...the black plastic er whatever. Anyways, I was wondering what material would best be used to make this accesssory.

Thanks,
Steffen


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

CARBON FIBER!!!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, nothing is made to do that in a b13, but maybe you can make some molds, and go for it, or talk to SKZ


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

Carbon fiber wouldn't be bad...but where would I get it??? Oh and who is SKZ??? Thanks for the help


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

silver93sentra said:


> Carbon fiber wouldn't be bad...but where would I get it??? Oh and who is SKZ??? Thanks for the help


custom work. Syndicate Kustomz


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

don't bother, thats just to look nice in show rooms, unless you are strictly a show car, and even sometimes if you are, you're better off leaving it how it is, it makes servicing plugs and stuff quicker and easier. On the other hand, if you are firm in your decision, I know mossyperformance.com has a carbon fiber engine cover for the B15 spec v, so they may carry one for the b13 or the same company may make one for the b13. If not, you could maybe check the sizes and mod the B15 spec v engine cover to fit on yours, although I don't know how difficult carbon fiber is to work with once its been shaped, and I doubt its very easy.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I looked on mossyperformance and that isn't what I want. I want it to where the engine is the only thing you see...so it will stick out like a sore thumb. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

silver93sentra said:


> I looked on mossyperformance and that isn't what I want. I want it to where the engine is the only thing you see...so it will stick out like a sore thumb. Thanks for the suggestion though.


Oh, I see what you mean, you mean the kind that covers the battery and all that stuff. That shouldn't be too hard to fabricate out of fiberglass or something, its mostly just straight lines to make those. Make a cardboard mock up and then convert it to fiberglass I guess would be the best way to do it.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

that is what I figured...I found a website called dragonplate.com that deals with different kinds of carbon fiber materials. They can even CNC machine a piece of cabon fiber in the shape of whatever you need. I will probably fiberglass it and then cover it in their carbon fiber.

Thanks,
Steffen


----------

